# EMG CAMO Ltd set 81/85 vs Epiphone G-400 goth



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Guys:

Yesterday I was selling one of my EMG 81/85 CAMO limited sets (new & sealed)... but a guy came in and offered me a trade...

An Epiphone G-400 goth in very good condition, no fretwear, no scratches, no harware wear etc, w/soft gig bag...

and to make it short I said yes cause it's easier for me to sell a guitar than the pick ups here... and also if I don't sell it I would keep it to go to the rehearse room I rent and if I get robbed I will not loose a custom shop or an expensive one...

But to make it short, did I screw it up accepting it (value wise)?

EMGs New: $199 
G-400 New: $299... used $???

Thanks guys!


----------



## drmosh (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd do it for sure


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 26, 2009)

haha, those emg&#180;s are cool!

they&#180;d look dumb in any non-camo guitar though, but still 

get the guitar, and get some BKP&#180;s for it... yeeeah!


----------



## cddragon (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I'd prefer the guitar to the pickups


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks guys  

you make me feel better now


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah man seems like a good deal


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 26, 2009)

The consensus seems to be: Good Trade


----------



## jymellis (Mar 26, 2009)

i would much rather have a new guitar then a set of hunting pups 

now if they where in tree bark


----------



## sol niger 333 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fair trade.


----------



## nosgulstic (Mar 29, 2009)

yea i think it was fair


----------

